

Denver man charged with felonies for handing out jury nullification fliers - mml
http://www.rawstory.com/2015/08/denver-man-charged-with-seven-felonies-for-handing-out-jury-nullification-fliers-outside-courthouse/

======
cafard
" The practice has been used by juries in the United States since the 1800s to
nullify anti-free speech laws and laws punishing northerners for helping
runaway slaves. It has most recently been used in drug cases when juries have
viewed laws as discriminatory."

Quite. It has also within living memory meant that in some places a white man
could not be convicted of killing a black man (or a northern white).

